# Locked up!



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

Yesterday, I pulled up waiting on my rake man to clear, I heard a click from my tractor. I did not think much of it, I let out the clutch and lugged the tractor down. To make a long story short, my 3020 syncro shift, is locked up, will not move or be pulled. Transmission is stuck in 4th gear and cannot be moved. I need to get this tractor to the shop. Any idea's how to free the transmission so I can move it?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I think you'll need to remove footrest(platform) & trans cover to determine what has trans locked in 2 speeds. My guess is a gear on top trans shaft is galled to shaft


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a 3010 and in the past I have had something similar happen especially when going to the Park position. It seems like it is in a forward gear and Park at the same time. This might not be possible but that is just how it feels. I have always resolved the issue by going back to the forward gear I was in and then go to the Park position. Hope this helps. I know this is not the exact same situation but may have some value.


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

Since the clutch will not disengage the transmission. (I cannot start the engine due to the safety switch), so I am wondering if it is locked up deeper than the transmission.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

KS John said:


> Since the clutch will not disengage the transmission. (I cannot start the engine due to the safety switch), so I am wondering if it is locked up deeper than the transmission.


If the transmission is in two gears at once the clutch will do nothing to disengage the transmission. In other words, if the trans is in two gears at once, pushing the clutch in still won't allow the wheels to turn. Being in two gears at once is about the most effective park mechanism in the world.


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

Got the tractor loaded onto a trailer, taken to the mechanic. Turns out the synchronizer clutch and plates had been slipping, gotten hot and seemed to be stuck together. During disassembly, we broke them loose and all seems well now. Thanks for all the ideas.


----------

